# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Software >  What Linux command to use to get BOTH  dev and nane of RAID5

## anneranch

cat /proc/state gives ONLY  mdxxx      , others app gives ONLY name of the array 
The name is usually same as "volume"
App "disks"   does no allow for display field  expansion  so  both  mdxxx and manes cannot bee seen in same time.
mdadm --detail  does not give access to ALL , only specific mdxxx
I need to edit ONE RAID5  and know ONLY  the name / volume.

----------


## SpywareDr

Any help here? https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to...tion-in-linux/

----------

